# Pulse X Kit - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/10/18)

The new Pulse X Kit from VandyVape and Tony B has arrived at Sir Vape. 










Go get them here 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pulse-x-bf-full-kit-by-tony-b-vandy-vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dobie (5/10/18)

Wow! This is MUCH cheaper than I was expecting it to be. GG @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (5/10/18)

Sir Vape said:


> The new Pulse X Kit from VandyVape and Tony B has arrived at Sir Vape.
> 
> View attachment 147241
> View attachment 147242
> ...


Are you guys going to be getting the G10 panels?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

